# Hohe Belastung bei einem Laptop

## ibrain

Hallo,

ich habe einen "HP Compaq 6730s"-Laptop und nutze damit Gentoo. Allerdings habe ich ein paar Probleme damit. Das dringendste Problem ist eine außergewöhnliche Trägheit/Auslastung bei verschiedenen Schreibvorgängen. Bisher habe ich es beim Entpacken (unrar) und beim Schreiben auf eine externe Festplatte (USB/ext3) beobachtet. Sobald einer der beiden Vorgänge startet friert der Rechner jeweils einige Sekunden ein und Programme reagieren nicht mehr. Dabei spielt die Datenmenge (oder etwa Kompressionsrate) keinerlei Rolle. Ich habe zu erst ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte vermutet aber in der Beziehung gibt es sonst keinerlei Probleme/Auffälligkeiten. Bin mir aber etwas unsicher und auch Unzufrieden mit der ATi-Karte. Gleiches gilt auch für den Intel-Prozessor. Bislang hatte ich immer Nvidia und AMD genutzt.

Ich wäre für etwas Hilfe sehr dankbar   :Smile: 

Hier die Ausgabe von "emerge --info":

```
Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5870_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Jan 2009 23:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde midi mmx mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode xine xinerama xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## fangorn

Ich habe jetzt nicht die Daten von dem Laptop nachgeschlagen, aber das klingt wie ein klassisches Ansteuerungsproblem der Festplatte (früher bekannt als PIO Modus). 

1. Ist der korrekte Treiber für den Chipsatz geladen. 

2. gibt es vielleicht noch Inkompatibilitäten zwischen Treiber und Chipsatz

3. bekommt der Treiber die richtigen Einstellungen verpasst.

4. liegt es vielleicht am Betriebssystem (livecd oder parallel installiertes BS zum testen)

----------

## manuels

Und ist der DMA-Modus für die Festplatte eingeschaltet (kann man mit hdparm herausfinden).

----------

## ibrain

Habe mich jetzt mal etwas näher mit meiner Festplatte auseinandergesetzt. Diese Anleitung hat zumindest die nervtötenden Störungen behoben. Allerdings scheint mir da noch Luft nach oben zu sein.

Danke für die Antworten bisher   :Very Happy: 

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2342 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1171.86 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  176 MB in  3.03 seconds =  58.11 MB/sec

```

```
hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 IO_support    =  0 (default)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 38913/255/63, sectors = 625142448, start = 0

```

```
lspci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

```

Edit:

Hier scheint es genau um mein primäres Problem zu gehen   :Sad: 

----------

